# vanadium companies



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

Although it may seem risky, I like to invest in the prophecy (pcy) stock and first vanadian corp (fvan) which are not too bumpy at the moment. Apparently the *niobium* metal is used as a replacement for steel reinforcement. The value of Vanadium rose to very high levels in 2018 
https://www.oilandgas360.com/vanadium-outlook-2020-is-vanadium-due-for-a-comeback/

https://firstvanadium.com/
https://www.prophecydev.com/ 

is investing a lot in a Nevada mine location that will start production in 2022. I don't expect demand or prices to skyrocket at that point. I just find it a good idea to share this worthwhile information. 

Vanadiumcorp Resource Inc. is also a Quebec junior miner that has a few projects going 
https://www.vanadiumcorp.com/investors/faq/

I will suggest you read the following seekingalpha.com article for more information. https://seekingalpha.com/article/4314797-vanadium-miners-news-for-month-of-december-2019


----------



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

https://www.juniorminingnetwork.com...ders-meeting-to-be-held-on-march-16-2020.html

_to diversify the post, I shall also mention the silver aspect of that corp
_
Just about 100 kilometers to the southwest in the same Potosi district of Bolivia, you’ll find San Cristobal, currently the world’s third largest active silver mine, controlled by Japan’s Sumitomo Corporation.

Still boasting about 450 million ounces in silver reserves, San Cristobal produces over 20 million ounces of silver every year, plus lots of zinc and lead.

The result was an historic resource of about 70 million ounces of silver, at an average grade of 100 g/t silver, 1.5% zince and 0.8% lead. (Note: This is an historic resource calculated by the previous company’s contractors and is not 43-101 compliant. Thus, it should not be relied upon.)

The former operator also discovered a satellite silver deposit just seven kilometers to the north, and it was no small potatoes itself: The “Paca” open-pittable resource boasts 20 million inferred silver ounces at an average grade of 257 g/t silver. (Again, this is a non-compliant historic resource and should not be relied upon.)

Add the two historic resources and you get about 90 million ounces. That’s certainly a great start, and Prophecy is setting to work to not only confirm it to current standards, but also with a goal of expanding it significantly.

https://www.silverelephantmining.com/

Consider that historic records by Hochschild mining demonstrated a three-kilometer strike length for the Pulacayo Tajo vein system, and a depth past 1,000 meters in some spots.


----------



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

I found something really nice that was made in Canada, a vanadium&graphene combo Researchers develop a novel graphene-vanadium flexible hybrid battery/supercapacitor | Graphene-Info

I will mention other(stock related) information later on, not during market opening, as not to soudn as if I was trying to pump anything. Just doing my best to bring some recent news that aren't based on tragic events and can be interesting future prospectives.






Researchers develop a novel graphene-vanadium flexible hybrid battery/supercapacitor | Graphene-Info


Researchers at the Graphene Integrated Functional Technologies (GIFT) Research Cluster at Queen’s University in Canada have developed a novel graphene-based flexible hybrid batterysupercapacitor device.The device consists of high specific surface area electrodes paired with an electrolyte, which...




www.graphene-info.com





(that's done in Canada and that news was released yesterday)


_some more interesting vanadium news_ This London-based company, not to be confused with the Thor industry mentioned on earning whispers,can be bought using investment tools online.









Thor acquires Australian firm with US uranium and vanadium assets
 

Aim- and ASX-listed Thor Mining has acquired 100% of the shares in private Australian company, American Vanadium, which has interests in uranium and vanadium focused projects in Colorado and Utah, in the US. The exploration and development company also said on June 1 that it would pursue...




www.miningweekly.com





In terms of fundraising, Thor has raised gross proceeds of A$700 000 via the placing of 140-million new ordinary shares at a price of A0.5c a share and A$130 000 through the conditional placing to Metal Tiger and subscription by company directors of a total of 30-million new ordinary shares, also at a price of A$0.5c a share.

The vendors of American Vanadium and their associated parties are subscribing for A$200 000 in the placing, which Thor says reflects their strong support for the project under its ownership.

The funds raised will be devoted to exploration activities at the uranium and vanadium projects subject to this acquisition, as well as further investment in EnviroCopper with a primary objective of drill testing the gold potential at Kapunda, and follow-up field work at the Pilbara project where visible gold and anomalous nickel have been encountered in early stage work and general working capital.

_they're also teaming up with another company for nickel exploration. It just seems like a decent project and at that price, what's not to like?_









Alliance pursue next major nickel discovery - Australian Mining


Australian Vanadium, Lithium Australia and private company Mercator Metals have banded together to explore nickel sulphides in the Coates Mafic Intrusion, part of Australian Vanadium's Coates project near Perth in Western Australia.




www.australianmining.com.au





Australian Vanadium, Lithium Australia and private company Mercator Metals have banded together to explore nickel sulphides in the Coates Mafic Intrusion, part of Australian Vanadium’s Coates project near Perth in Western Australia.

The companies said in a media statement that they were inspired by Chalice Gold Mines’ recent discoveries of nickel, copper and platinum-group elements (PGE) mineralisations at the Julimar project, which is near the Coates project.


----------



## JohnTobbs (Jun 24, 2020)

"not too bumpy at the moment" - that's a good sign.
"niobium metal is used as a replacement for steel reinforcement" - that is useful
"The value of Vanadium rose to very high levels in 2018" - that's good.
Good luck with this stock. Precious metals are much needed.


----------

